# Conquerer w/transformer



## K Pedals (Jan 24, 2020)

Got the new transformer adaptor boards!!!
They work awesome it sounds just as good as the inductors...


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks great man, awesome job!


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 24, 2020)

What transformer did you use?


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks man I used this one 









						Transformer - Mouser 42TM013
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 24, 2020)

I have been eyeing one of these. How do you like it so far?


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 24, 2020)

I love it!¡


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 24, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I have been eyeing one of these. How do you like it so far?


You haven’t built one yet?¿?


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 24, 2020)

Not yet, I have one of those transformers, I'll need to get some tranny's.


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 24, 2020)

Tayda just restocked these they were out 









						2N4125 Bipolar General Purpose Transistor PNP
					

Fairchild - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## Barry (Jan 24, 2020)

Good looking build


----------



## eaglehat (Jan 24, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 24, 2020)

Very clean build K Pedals !

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice build!  Good to know that these transformers can replace expensive inductors in at least some circuits.  They may or may not work well as subs in waa-waa pedals.

This board has about a dozen unused parts on it.  Save some time & money, leave them off.
Q3 and Q7 are wired as a switches that are always on.  In the VOX amp that this circuit is copied from, those transistors were controlled by the distortion on/off foot pedal.  You can leave out Q3, Q6, Q7, R10, R12, R13, R17 - R19, C7 & C16.  Connect a jumper from E to C on Q3.  Install a jumper where R13 used to be.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 7, 2020)

Does it matter if the primary is oriented up or down when connected to the main PCB?

And did you just use two header pins per side?


----------

